# Free betta drawings :)



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Today I figured I need to start drawing again. So if you want me to draw your betta please leave the name, personality if you like , a picture, tail type and I will work on it.


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

I will try to make it cartoonish


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi I would love one of my Crowntail Nick  

He's an aggressive and active betta, he's also very adventurous..


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

What kind of background do you want his drawing in. For example I drew my betta in a fish bowl with a little plant and gravel or I can do something more fantasy.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Flare The Betta Fish said:


> What kind of background do you want his drawing in. For example I drew my betta in a fish bowl with a little plant and gravel or I can do something more fantasy.



Could you do him in his new tank, with black gravel and a skull with red eyes? Thanks!


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

I may post it today but most likely tomorrow


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here is Marius, He is a male blue and red veil tail. He is pretty laid back, kinda of a mommas boy yet a little bit adventurous.









And here is my Pretty, spunky little girl ice. A blue female veil tail plakat, she has a little bit of red on her anal fin, but its up to you if you want to add it. Her ventral fins are red.
She is curious, spunky, and I definitely see her as a tom boy. :-D


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok as promised here is nick sorry the skull is not very good. I put a few plants round the skull it looked like it needed some green hope that's ok I hope you liked it!


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok, charc14 do you want your bettas in one page together or separate pictures also what kind of back ground, if you want one.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Flare The Betta Fish said:


> Ok as promised here is nick sorry the skull is not very good. I put a few plants round the skull it looked like it needed some green hope that's ok I hope you liked it!



It's awesome! Nick looks so cute, Thank you!:-D


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hmmm, how about together with a light blue back ground.


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

beautiful art! hope you can draw mine too..


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm so glad you liked nick. I'll get started on the others right away. Meloywafu what background do you want, If you want one. Can you also give me the name of your betta. Thanks


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

just name him botyog! any background will do.. tnx in advance!


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Here is Marius and Ice hope you like it!


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I love it! Thank you so much!


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm really glad you liked it!


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok here's Botyog, I hope you like it.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome drawings! I love my drawing of Nick

would you be able to do Ponyo too? 


he is friendly & greedy, he has Rainbow gravel and a fake green hornwort plant


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok I'll start working on it as soon as possible


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

Name: Cloud
Tail: Halfmoon
Personality: very sweet, comes over all the time to me, loves interaction, kind of aggressive but also calm, gets bored easilly.


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

I am so sorry I have been so busy I will get started on them


----------

